# Low torque wrench



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

I purchased a 2-8 nm torque wrench for my stem/handlebars and whatever else it would work on. But now that be replaced my stem then new one calls for 8.5-9nm Max on the stem and unknown on the handlebars. I'm assuming I should return it and get something that has a wider range? Any suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have this one - https://www.amazon.com/VENZO-Bicycle-Torque-Wrench-Socket/dp/B00811WQT8/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1469326345&sr=8-11&keywords=venzo

It is pretty good but it hasn't been terribly durable - the sticker on it for the scale is peeling off and the handle grip has loosened leaving some grey goop all over which looks like warm gum that has been sitting out on the sidewalk.

I have used the heck out of this torque wrench but will be replacing it with this one - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C5ZL2EG/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2H8SQUOV8H3ZI&coliid=I3BC5LG5SVEMUW

which is a smaller version of a larger torque wrench I already own.



sethd513 said:


> I purchased a 2-8 nm torque wrench for my stem/handlebars and whatever else it would work on. But now that be replaced my stem then new one calls for 8.5-9nm Max on the stem and unknown on the handlebars. I'm assuming I should return it and get something that has a wider range? Any suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

I've been looking at this one for a while: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V4CQEGW/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1C9T7ACO5T769

It's cheap, small, gets good reviews, and never needs to be calibrated like a click-type would.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Nice, that is a pretty cool wrench.


----------



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

How much extra force would I have to apply if I torque the bolt to 8nm then grabbed a 4" hex key to apply 8.5-9nm? Is 1/8 turn to much? Is it worth returning and rebuying over half a nm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I wouldn't sweat .5-1 nm more as that is a pretty small amount of force.

If you wanted that extra little bit something like 'click' and then a tiny bit more with a hex would be just fine.

One thing I did with my torque wrench was to practice at various torque settings to see what X nm feels like to get a sense for the feel of the thing.

You could do that at 1 nm to see what it feels like and then simulate that with the hex or just shoot for the 1/8 turn as that would be about right.

If you were doing additional work that required higher torque you would probably want to go with a wider range torque wrench but if not I would say it is your call but definitely doable via torque + hex.


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

*If cost is not an issue, go with the Syntace Torque Tool, 1 - 25 Nm*

Link to tool on Syntace website:
https://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=3269#

This is a great torque wrench. 1 - 25 Nm with fine adjustments. It's also very compact, 220 mm long, so it fits into smaller areas.

Note that it does not ship with any bits. It uses the 1/4 inch hex bits that can be bought at any hardware store.

























I purchased mine here:
Syntace Torque Tool: 1/4" driver, 1 - 25Nm, Black - AEBike.com

Also available here:
Syntace Torque Tool 1 - 25, Black - Modern Bike


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I tend to agree with this guy and if you read carefully I think most will say MAX torque, i.e. don't go higher than the printed number. I have the Bontrager preset 5Nm one, but am looking at the Park Tools adjustable torque driver and then my 4.5-29.4 bigger wrench for higher values.

Also agree with using your torque wrench to get accustomed to what regularly used torque values feel like,so if you have to do any repairs on trail, you'll not over torque the crap out of bolts and maybe break something. Also remember that you need to properly grease/anti seize/locking solution bolts for them to torque properly.



silentG said:


> I wouldn't sweat .5-1 nm more as that is a pretty small amount of force.
> 
> If you wanted that extra little bit something like 'click' and then a tiny bit more with a hex would be just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Honestly, I would not cheap out on a torque wrench. There was an article not that long ago that reviewed the commonly available TW's and found HUGE variability/margin of error on the low end models (e.g., Harbor Freight, etc.).

If you're going to be doing your own work, its absolutely worth it to invest in a quality torque wrench. For example, the Effeto Mariposa can be bought from REI using one of the 20% off coupons and its one of the best rated out there. Or you can go even more reliable with a lower cost and get a beam-style, but it takes a hair more effort than a click style and you have to be sure to take good care of it.

I will never understand why folks will spend $100+ on a carbon handlebar (or several thousand on a carbon frame) but they won't drop a couple hundred bucks on the tools needed to properly maintain it. If you buy quality in the first place, you'll never have to replace it.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm not convinced of the utility of a torque wrench with carbon. My method is 'use carbon paste and threadlocker, tighten until it doesn't move, then tighten a bit more.' It's hard to break things when you're shooting for a minimum rather than a maximum. 

If you do want a torque wrench, spring for the usual style. It's easy to stop twisting from any angle when you feel a click. It's a lot harder if you're watching a digital or analog strain gauge.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I came across this nice 1/4" drive torque wrench on Amazon I'm thinking of getting. It's got a lower torque range than all the other models so it should be more accurate at lower torque settings. It's range is *(10-150 in.-lb./1.1-16.9 Nm) *while most others are*(20-200 in.-lb./2.26-22.6 Nm)*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M12284...TF8&colid=1AYY4W9G35GCT&coliid=I3H2ZM9R84GLH4


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Spanners...F8&qid=1487939840&sr=8-1&keywords=wera+torque

heres my low range wrench. Actual tool from an actual tool company.


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

I started out with this Nashbar Torque Wrench kit because of the great reviews and it comes with a case and the most popular sized hex and torx bits for bikes. The first one I received would intermittently not "click" and I sent it back for a replacement that has since been flawless. Nashbar is great with their return policy, it's lifetime and if the item is defective you don't have to pay the return shipping. Also, they constantly are offering 10-25% off their tools so if it's not on sale, check back in a couple weeks and it probably will be.

I needed a larger wrench for my bottom bracket so after a ton of research I picked up a Park TW-2 beam wrench (0-70 Nm) and loved it so much I picked up the TW-1 too which does 1-7 Nm. Beam torque wrenches are not quite as convenient in that you need to be looking at the scale when using it but to never have to worry about sending it off to re-calibrate is pretty nice I must say. Those Park wrenches are American made quality and if taken care of will last many lifetimes.

Park has discontinued them since but here and there they can be found on eBay, last year there was hundreds of them but it looks like most were snatched up. FYI on the TW-1, really old ones don't have Nm increments on the scale which can be annoying, they later changed the scale to include Nm so pay attention to that if you're shopping for one.


----------

